# Fishing Report Cheatham Annex, Yorktown Pier, and Warwick River



## marv1234 (Nov 10, 2014)

Fished Cheatham Annex from 1220pm to 130pm as far as I know only 5 people were around including me. Beautiful day to go fishing but no fish were biting I used jigs, lures, and bait.

Drove down to Indian field creek parked and thought about fishing it but it looked like a no go. So headed to Yorktown Pier and fished for about 30 mins and got nothing. Did see a massive fire in the background.








Then around 600pm went fishing the warwick and got nothing.

I might stop fishing this season but probably not. Maybe Ill fish again in Feb.


----------



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

At least you got out. There might be some catfish up there.


----------

